# Ordering from eBay SA



## Khan83 (28/1/16)

Afternoon peeps

Any advice on ordering from here. Any issues ?

Need a dot view case for my HTC & in SA its like 300 to 500 bucks. On eBay its R75.00 . I'm thinking even if Customs hits me with a 100% duty charge it still works out way cheaper than buying locally.

Shipping from Hong Kong is free & the seller is top rated with 99.3% positive feedback apparently


----------



## Riaz (28/1/16)

I havent had any issues buying from Ebay.

Parcels take anywhere from 2 weeks to about 1 month to get here.

You are covered by paypal if anything goes south.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (28/1/16)

Riaz said:


> I havent had any issues buying from Ebay.
> 
> Parcels take anywhere from 2 weeks to about 1 month to get here.
> 
> You are covered by paypal if anything goes south.


Sweet . Thanks @Riaz . I don't mind the wait . Actually used to it now after dealing with Fasttech

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (28/1/16)

I was dubbed the Ebay Queen by some friends as I buy almost everything in ebay lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (28/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> I was dubbed the Ebay Queen by some friends as I buy almost everything in ebay lol


Good to know @wiesbang  . Always had a slight concern when ordering from overseas


----------



## Genosmate (29/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> Afternoon peeps
> 
> Any advice on ordering from here. Any issues ?
> 
> ...


I've had some bad experiences with eBay when living in the UK and since,with goods not arriving etc and eBay always try and get out of it.
I prefer Amazon Global,stuff normally comes from the USA to SA in less than 2 weeks,straight to your door because they calculate charge and deal with customs etc.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/1/16)

I've ordered plenty of stuff off eBay with no hassle. Mostly airgun pellets and parts. Have always gotten a refund when stuff went missing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (29/1/16)

Genosmate said:


> I've had some bad experiences with eBay when living in the UK and since,with goods not arriving etc and eBay always try and get out of it.
> I prefer Amazon Global,stuff normally comes from the USA to SA in less than 2 weeks,straight to your door because they calculate charge and deal with customs etc.


Thanks @Genosmate . Placed the order with ebay yesterday so hoping all goes well.

Not sure about Amazon Global but with ebay the shipping costs from USA are ridiculous , 700 bucks ridiculous


----------

